# New to Trapping



## TCO-15 (Jul 4, 2009)

I live in central/northern minnesota and would like to start trapping. there is plenty of accessible land in the form of wooded areas and fields. I want to start small, one species and see how i like it before investing too much money. If someone around the Bagley area would like to take me along this fall that would be great. Or a list of what i need to get started and how to set the traps up. All help is great.


----------



## Raccoontrapper (Aug 8, 2009)

What do you want to trap? ****, fox, coyote, mink, weasel, ect...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.mntrappers.org/

The best thing to do is take a course.

Also MN trappers association is having their summer Rendezvous Aug 14-16th in chisholm, mn. It's a good place to go to talk with people, pick up tips and tricks, pick up supplies (no shipping or handling charges).

Just a suggestion.

xdeano


----------



## highview72 (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome. You will find tons of info to help you on these forums. Here is another good one. www.trapperman.com


----------

